# Sony Z3 - Slooooooow WiFi, in most apps



## Frick (Mar 5, 2016)

And when I say slow, I mean 250kbit/s down slow (up is about 20mbit/s. It's that slow in most things, the Store and I think the web as well. But I don't think it's a hardware issue, because one app, Bredbandskollen (like speedtest, but more swedish), measures 20mbit/s up and down.

Gooling gets me things like "restart your phone" and something about the WiFi starting out fast but slowing after a few minutes. When I reboot or turn on/off WiFi, Speedtest starts with about 1mbit/s, but the second go invariably gives me about 200kbit/s, sometimes down to 40kbit/s. I replaced the SD-card just now and Spotify is downloading some music and while probably faster than 250kbit/s it's nowhere fast as it should be.

It's hard to tell when the problem started, as I don't really use it much for bandwidth-intense stuff. I have not done a system restore recently.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2016)

I have the same phone, never seen such an issue. 

what android version do you have?


----------



## Frick (Mar 5, 2016)

Bo$$ said:


> I have the same phone, never seen such an issue.
> 
> what android version do you have?



The latest avaliable. 5.1.1, 23.4.A.1.264.


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2016)

So I think it's a random incompatibility thing, or the router might be at its way out. I have had this problem at the office, but now for some reason it works as intended. At home it doesn't, but laptops work fine. I've ordered a new router anyway, we'll see what happens then.


----------



## Frick (Apr 4, 2016)

New router solved it, and for some reason the battery life improved.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 30, 2016)

If it doesn't happen in safe mode this indicates that the issue is caused by an app that you've installed and as you have mentioned it runs slow for 'some apps'. But it's a bit strange that an app could cause this. Has it been like this since you got the phone or did it start afterwards when you began to install apps? Would it be possible for you to try with another network? if you have another Android phone you could for example set that up as a hotspot


----------



## Frick (Dec 14, 2016)

Frick said:


> New router solved it, and for some reason the battery life improved.



And that router kicked the bucket as well. TP-Link Archer C2 on its way. I have no idea why my routers keep dying.


Also: WHY THE FUDGE IS Gb-ETHERNET CONSIDERED A PREMIUM FEATURE?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 11, 2017)

Frick said:


> TP-Link Archer C2



I've got an archer c8, very nice hardware


----------



## Frick (Jan 11, 2017)

Bo$$ said:


> I've got an archer c8, very nice hardware



So far so is the C2 as well. Might write a review, there are not many around.


----------



## damian246 (Jan 12, 2017)

Its also a question of how to you measure try to find a website which is close to you, same region, same country at least and ping it. 
Or use a speed test from the INTERNET where you can use the servers of different countries.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 15, 2017)

damian246 said:


> Its also a question of how to you measure try to find a website which is close to you, same region, same country at least and ping it.
> Or use a speed test from the INTERNET where you can use the servers of different countries.



He was using an app like speedtest. I have seen it happen once or twice since the original post but its always worked fine on my home routers so i've not noticed it


----------

